

The Inner Life of the Cell [animation] - sbmws
http://sbms.blogspot.com/2010/12/inner-life-of-cell.html

======
dnautics
the problem with the video is that it doesn't really show these events as
stochastically driven - the molecules all magically 'seem to know where to go'
whereas in realtiy they are bouncing against each other randomly and the
correct interactions occur because they 'stick', whereas the incorrect
interactions just keep bouncing off.

~~~
sbmws
I noticed that too. It's a problem lots of students seem to have in
understanding molecular reactions. This video seems to correct this to some
extent:

It shows of how apoptosis works: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KTDz-ZisZ0>

~~~
dnautics
holy hell that's so AWESOME. I mean there are a few parts where they had to
cheat (assembly of the apoptosome) but that's kind of understandable on the
grounds of the video would have taken forever otherwise =).

I think also, it's part of the reason why a lot of people who see the life of
the cell video get this impression, "it's so miraculous, it had to be designed
(by a creator)". this video really captures the messiness of the whole
process.

Haha the only gripe I have is how the intro makes it seem like the
etymological root of the word apoptosis is the word "pop".

~~~
sbmws
That's the main reason I love that video, it shows the "messiness' and chaotic
nature of the molecular processes involved: they're not intelligent, just
stupid molecules colliding with each other until something sticks by accident.

Haha, they went overboard with all the popping. The one during the caspase
sequence started to get a tad annoying.

